# Shade sail uneven



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out how to get rid of the slope that is on the shade sail. The height on the two post are the same as well as the house attachments. I wanted it to run down away from the house to get rid of the water but it seems to drop in the middle. I've also tighten each corner as tight as possible.

What I think the problem is the house comes out further causing the sail not to be even. What can I do to fix this?!?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The house end needs to be higher than the post end. 

Also the weight of the sail will tend to pull the posts inward , releasing tension allowing it to sag. 

Needs guide ties on the posts, to stabilize them, but then they become trip hazards in the yard unless you can tie them to another structure, or fence. 


Also addition of turn-buckles on the corners will allow you to tighten or release each corner until you get the effect that you want. 


ED


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

First off it appears your outside posts are not positioned properly for the shape of your sail. They are pulling out side ways. They need to be closer together and further out so they pull more away from the house. I will try to post pics of mine tomorrow. You may also try running a tight cable under the shade that goes diagonally from corner to corner. It is also hard to get it "tight" when all four corners are at the same height.

I too started out using turnbuckles. They ended up being a total pain, especially when we have to take it down due to high winds. I ended up using HD ratchet straps on the side away from the house and they have been a blessing.

On my shade two opposite corners are at 10' and the two other opposite corners are at 7'.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

here is a pic


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ratchet straps: That is an excellent idea! Faster , easier, better. 

Will make adjusting it much easier than the turnbuckles that I mentioned. 

A WIN WIN WIN.


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe something like this...?

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-10-ft-popup-canopy-62384.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-20-ft-portable-car-canopy-60728.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This knot will allow tension adjustment and will come down quicker than you can say ratchet strap.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the picture of the straps I used, can hardly see them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Splais said:


> This is the picture of the straps I used, can hardly see them.


What straps?:laughing: Where?


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

Splais said:


> First off it appears your outside posts are not positioned properly for the shape of your sail. They are pulling out side ways. They need to be closer together and further out so they pull more away from the house. I will try to post pics of mine tomorrow. You may also try running a tight cable under the shade that goes diagonally from corner to corner. It is also hard to get it "tight" when all four corners are at the same height.
> 
> I too started out using turnbuckles. They ended up being a total pain, especially when we have to take it down due to high winds. I ended up using HD ratchet straps on the side away from the house and they have been a blessing.
> 
> On my shade two opposite corners are at 10' and the two other opposite corners are at 7'.


Well shucks, the post are in now and there is no way I'm doing that again. Explain more what you mean by a tight cable under the shade.

I did raise the shade up on the house to go up to the window and did notice that it helped but still sagging a little. Good idea with the ratchet straps.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

I made up a 1/8" cable similar to the one pictured below and ran it corner to corner diagonally. You can get it much tighter than the shade, it will lift the center of your shade.

Saggy sides I don't think can be fixed;they are a result of improper post location.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Install screw-eyes in the corner posts, and the building in a solid connection point, an inch or so lower than the sail connectors, then string that cable diagonal across from the building to the post. One for each side.

You should leave the sides to sag a little to allow any accumulated water to run off, or the water will sit and rot a hole in the cloth before it is time to replace the thing due to age. 


ED


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

Splais said:


> I made up a 1/8" cable similar to the one pictured below and ran it corner to corner diagonally. You can get it much tighter than the shade, it will lift the center of your shade.
> 
> Saggy sides I don't think can be fixed;they are a result of improper post location.


Would something like this work? Four Paws Silver 10 Foot Heavy Weight Dog Tie out Cable


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

thats weird because that is exactly what I used except mine was much longer and sheathed in plastic. Already had a loop on one end. Just pulled it TIGHT and clamped with a couple of those cable screw clamps.


----------

